# Cleaning Inside a Gas Tank



## tru cut (Jan 11, 2000)

I have a old ford 8n that has not been run for a few years and the gas tank has a lot of junk and rust in it. What is the best way to clean it out and should it be sealed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Normally the tank would have to come out,and be sent to a tank shop for cleaning and repair.

You could just drain it,and run some fresh fuel through it to try to flush it out.Keep a close eye on the fuel filter afterwards.


----------



## tru cut (Jan 11, 2000)

Chris, I have the tank out I was thinking about using the presure washer.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That would get some of it,but probably not all of it.

If you want it done right then send it out to a tank shop.If you figure you can do a good enough job yourself,then give it a try.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Tank Cleaning*

As long as you have the tank out you can put a clean chain inside and shake it around.
I first do this with the tank dry and then blow the loose rust and scale out with compressed air.
Afterwords you can then use a mixture of Dawn dish soap and the chain the loosen up the and help remove any other crud, you may have to repeat this a few time to get it cleaned out.
And then a good final cleaning with the powerwasher wouldn't hurt.
Eastwood Company sells a tank cleaning and sealing kit that works very well, and could be used should the tank not clean up to your satisfaction using the above method.
 John..........


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Shake It Up*

I have cleaned dozens of rusty tanks, It works very well to put in a bunch of clean crushed rock and shake it up.
Sometimes I wire it to an old wagon wheel and crank it to rattle the rocks around, People have even tied it to the back wheel of the tractor and drive it around. It sometimes takes hours to get all the rust loose
If it cleans up and doesn't have any holes it should not need to be sealed. A paper filter works well to stop the fine rust that didn't get washed out from plugging the carb. As Garagekeeper said water and soap works best to wash the loose rust out.
Hyperpack


----------

